# Авиация > Однополчане >  в.ч. 62546 г. Спасск-Дальний

## Спиридонов Олег

Создал свой альбом с фотографиями. Ищу друзей.Как сделать так чтобы его просмотрели другие участники проекта. Сам тоже хотел бы смотреть альбомы участников.Как это сделать.Жду ответа.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Перенес тему в "Однополчане".
Вот ссылка на Вашу галерею: http://forums.airforce.ru/users/2090-spiridonov-oleg-albums3/

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Здравствуйте Олег!

Я так понял, что вы служили в ШМАС или я ошибаюсь? 
Если да, то мы будем рады, если вы зайдете на наш форум и создадите тему по вашей школе со ссылкой на ваш ресурс. Так шансы найти друзей значительно увеличатся!

Удачи!

Администратор
Форума выпускников ШМАС
http://shmas.forum24.ru

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

Олег!

На нашем форуме создана тема по ШМАС Спасск-Дальний в/ч 62546
http://shmas.forum24.ru/?1-4-0-00000...0-0-1233582316

Ждем ваших рассказов и будем рады, если вы найдете там своих сослуживцев! Кстати, один уже зарегистрировался...

----------


## Александр Сухоруков

[QUOTE=Ас ночных полетов;36830]Олег!

На нашем форуме создана тема по ШМАС Спасск-Дальний в/ч 62546
http://shmas.forum24.ru/?1-4-0-00000...0-0-1233582316

Ждем ваших рассказов и будем рады, если вы найдете там своих сослуживцев! Кстати, один уже зарегистрировался...[/Вряд ли я найду своих сослуживцев.Я учился в в/ч62546 в 1951-1952гг.Вот такой был у нас забавный случай.В караул идти нашей роте.Один курсант попал охраннять склад (обычная длинная кладовка) возле тыльных ворот напротив комендатуры.Дело было ночью и часовой уснул.В это время шла проврка постов.Поверяющий с разводящим тихо подошли к часовому,окриков не было и он взял его за плечо и говорит:-часовой.Часовой проснулся,быстро сообразил в чем дело,поднял руку и тихо сказал:-тише,там кто-то ходит.Поверяющий опешил и приложил ухо к стене.Пока слушал,сообразил,что часовой его провел как олуха.Конечный результат:поверяющий о случае не доложил и это знала только наша рота.Фамилию часового не помню,знаю только,что он из Райчихинска а вот поверяющий был наш командир роты ст.лейтенант Баженов

----------


## Александр Сухоруков

> Олег!
> 
> На нашем форуме создана тема по ШМАС Спасск-Дальний в/ч 62546
> http://shmas.forum24.ru/?1-4-0-00000...0-0-1233582316
> 
> Ждем ваших рассказов и будем рады, если вы найдете там своих сослуживцев! Кстати, один уже зарегистрировался...


Поздравляю всех Бывших,настоящих и будущих авиаторов с наступающим нашим праздником-100-етие русской авиции!

----------


## Vladislav2553

Учился в 15-й ВАШМ в мае-ноябре 1989-го,2-я рота,курсы прапорщиков,ком.роты м-р Кочергин...Сам служил в Сиверской...

----------


## Алексей Михайлов

Всем, доброго дня или вечера!!!!!
Был курсантам в/ч 62546 с середины ноября 1982 года до конца апреля 1983 года - 4 рота.Изучали самолет и двигатель СУ.А у нас личный состав был из представителей Москвы и Московской области (50%) и представители Узбекистана (50%).После выпуска многих распределили по разным местам -я же служил в Забайкалье-полк в гарнизоне Домна(в/ч 94014),ТЭЧ. Вспоминаю с благодарностью дни, проведенные в школе; вспоминаю как  снег очистили;вспоминаю столовую -и как ходили заводом в наряд и как кормили- по средам всегда были пончики и красная рыба.......вспоминаю всех ребят)))))))Отзовитесь кто в это время проходил там службу!!!

----------

